# Holiday Recipes



## lalabugs (Nov 13, 2017)

With Thanksgiving around the corner. I was wondering if anyone had any must have holiday recipes? 

As a child I thought cranberry sauce (canned from the store) was the worst thing to have on Thanksgiving & Christmas. Until I found a recipe. I made it for my husband. My husband loves cranberry sauce. Home made is amazing! 
I will be starting our cranberry sauce in a couple days. My husband has volunteered me to make extra batches to send to some of his co workers who never had home made. 

Here is the recipe that I found for Cranberry sauce. 

5 cups fresh cranberries
2 cups water
2½ cups sugar
1 large piece of orange rind
6 whole cloves
1 cinnamon stick

Wash and drain cranberries.  Pick through them and discard any that are under ripe or overripe.  Combine the cranberries and water in a large sauce pan.  Boil over medium to medium high heat until the skins burst on the cranberries.  This will take about 5 to 10 minutes, and you will hear the berries popping.

Pour the mixture into the bowl of a large food processor and purée until smooth.

Return the cranberry mixture to the sauce pan.  Place the orange rind studded with the whole cloves and the cinnamon stick into a small piece of cheesecloth tied with twine.  Add the spice bag and the sugar to the sauce pan and return to a boil over medium to medium high heat.  Boil almost to the gelling point (220°F at sea level).  This will take about 15 to 20 minutes.  You can use either a candy thermometer or gelling tests using a spoon or plate.  Refer to Jam and Jelly Basics here.

The mixture will be thick, dark burgundy red, and glossy.  Turn off the heat, remove the spice bag, and ladle the sauce into hot jars, leaving ¼” head space.  Adjust the 2-piece caps, and process 15 minutes in a boiling water caner.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

Ya mean you don't like the kind that plops out of the can that still has the shape of the can?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 13, 2017)

I like corn casserole that is similar to Chi-Chis Restaurants. They went out here, but the corn cakes they used to serve were the best.
I use a box of Jiffy Mix corn bread, a 15 oz can of cream corn, an egg, 1/2 cup sugar, and 1/4 stick butter. Spray a small casserole dish with Pam and pour in mixture. Bake at 350degs abt half hour or until sides begin to pull away some and top begins to get golden brown around edges.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Nov 13, 2017)

hello


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 14, 2017)

@Pastor Dave Yes.  I have never had corn casserole. Love cornbread though. I need to make this. 

@Flock Master64  Hello 

I came across another recipe Pecan pie cheesecake bars. DH has asked to have this instead of Pecan pie. Has anyone had it? It looks delicious.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 14, 2017)

Please share this one!!! 

I came across another recipe Pecan pie cheesecake bars. DH has asked to have this instead of Pecan pie. Has anyone had it? It looks delicious. 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 16, 2017)

Here you go.* 

Ingredients*

*For the Crust*

·        2 cups graham cracker crumbs

·        1/4 cup granulated sugar

·        1/2 cup unsalted butter melted

*For the Cheesecake*

·        16 oz cream cheese at room temperature, 2 pkg 8 oz each

·        3/4 cup granulated sugar

·        2 large eggs

·        1 tsp vanilla extract

·        pinch of salt

*For the Pecan Pie Layer*

·        1 cup light brown sugar packed

·        1/2 cup light corn syrup

·        1/2 cup heavy cream

·        1/4 cup butter unsalted

·        1/2 tsp salt

·        1 tsp vanilla extract

·        2 cups pecans chopped

*Instructions*

1.    Preheat your oven to 350 F degrees. Line a 9x9 inch baking dish with parchment paper, spray it first with some cooking spray so that the parchment paper will stick to it. Set aside.

*For the Crust*

1.    In a food processor, pulse the graham crackers with the sugar until fine crumbs form. Add in melted butter and pulse until well combined. Press this mixture into the bottom of the prepared baking dish. You can use your fingers, but I find it easier to just use the back of a spoon to make sure it's pressed evenly. Set aside.

*For the Cheesecake*

1.    Add the cream cheese, sugar, eggs, vanilla extract and salt to the bowl of your mixer. Mix on medium using the whisk attachment until smooth, should take about 5 minutes. Pour this over graham crust and smooth it out as much as possible with a spatula. Set aside.

*For the Pecan Pie Layer*

1.    Add the brown sugar, corn syrup, heavy cream, butter, salt and vanilla extract to a small saucepan and bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Continue cooking for 1 more minute the remove from heat. Stir in the chopped pecans. Pour over the cheesecake layer, and smooth it out with a spatula if necessary.

2.    Transfer the pan to the oven and bake for 40 minutes, the pecan layer should start to get golden. Cool completely then cover with plastic wrap or aluminum foil and refrigerate for at least 4 hours or overnight.

3.    Cut the cheesecake into slices before serving.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm on the hunt for a holiday recipe.  My elderly parents are with me after their home flooded in Hurricane Harvey.  Mom used to make an overnight fruit salad for every holiday.  She's asked that we have it this year - but - she doesn't remember how to make it...argh!

She never handed down the recipe and I'm afraid that Alzheimers might have taken it forever.  All I remember about it is that it's an overnight fruit salad.  There is a portion that she cooks, I think that has lemon juice in it, and then mixes with whipped cream and folds in fruit.  There is no pudding in this recipe and no Cool Whip...

I can probably come up with something close, but I'd love to have an authentic replica...even though I'm not sure I'll know how to know what is THE recipe, lol.

Also, this recipe must be at least 60 years old, cuz mom is 85 and has been making it forever.

Hope someone has it tucked away somewhere!


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 18, 2017)

*Ingredients*

3 eggs, beaten
50 g sugar
60 ml vinegar
30 g butter or margarine
320 g green grapes
100 g miniature marshmallows
 

1 (20 ounce) can pineapple chunks, drained
1 (15 ounce) can mandarin oranges, drained
2 medium firm bananas. sliced
475 ml whipping cream, whipped
55 g chopped pecans
*Directions*

In a double boiler over medium heat, cook and stir eggs, sugar and vinegar until mixture is thickened and reaches 160 degrees F. Remove from the heat; stir in butter. Cool.
In a large serving bowl, combine grapes, marshmallows, pineapple, oranges and bananas; add cooled dressing and stir to coat. Refrigerate for 4 hours or overnight. Just before serving, fold in whipped cream and pecans.
something like this?


----------



## babsbag (Nov 18, 2017)

Here is another salad.
https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipe...it-salad/02024697-9fbc-487c-b3ea-98fe2733b490


----------



## babsbag (Nov 19, 2017)

Yummie Yammies

*CRUST*
1 cup brown sugar http://www.geniuskitchen.com/about/brown-sugar-375
1⁄3 cup flour 
1 cup chopped nuts (pecans preferred)
1⁄2 cup butter (melted)


*SWEET POTATO MIXTURE*
3 cups mashed sweet potatoes (can use canned to save time, just drain)
1 cup sugar 
1⁄2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon vanillahttp://www.geniuskitchen.com/about/vanilla-350
2 eggs (well beaten)
1⁄4 cup butter, melted
*Directions*

Combine brown sugar, flour, nuts and butter in mixing bowl. Set aside.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Combine sweet potatoes, sugar, salt, vanilla, eggs and butter in a mixing bowl in the order listed. Mix thoroughly.
Pour mixture into buttered baking dish.
Sprinkle the surface of the sweet potato mixture evenly with the crust mixture.
Bake for 30 minutes. Allow to set at least 30 minutes before serving.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 19, 2017)

@lalabugs  Another good way to eat cranberry sauce is to mix homemade cranberry sauce with chunky homemade apple sauce. But I would leave out the spices, just cranberries and sugar.  And after the holidays it is really good on Cottage Cheese.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 19, 2017)

@babsbag  and @lalabugs  - both of those recipes look like they could be IT...THANKS!    I had forgotten about the marshmallows - but it's kind of coming back to me now.  Wish I had paid more attention all those times she made it.  I'll get her in the kitchen when I work on it and see if any of it triggers her memory.


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 19, 2017)

@babsbag I love yams! Your recipe sounds amazing.  I actually have both spiced and regular cranberry sauce in my fridge right now. My youngest daughter prefers the non spiced one. I've been making a lot of cranberry sauce. Had to go buy more cranberries to make more to send to friends & family. A couple of my husbands coworkers asked to buy some. Once it's made my kids LOVE using it on toast. I have not made home made apple sauce yet. Only apple butter. 

@frustratedearthmother Hopefully one of the recipes is what you're looking for. I completely understand losing recipes. My grandmother passed away in 09. I have one of her recipes. Her chocolate sheet cake.  My grandfather got Alzheimers. He moved a lot of things around. Then forgot what he did with them. Including my grandmothers recipe books. Her gumbo recipe is gone. I have scoured the internet trying to find something like it. Can not find anything like it. I wish I was in the kitchen more with her.


----------

